

Harvey Mudd is Giving Women the Access Code (to Computer Science) - cpeterso
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/science/giving-women-the-access-code.html?pagewanted=all

======
niete
Harvey Mudd acceptance rates by sex:

\---------

Male 21%

Female 46.3%

\---------

That the most selective schools with the most interested applicants can fiddle
with their programs to get arbitrary demographics is no surprise. With the
number people that apply to Harvard I imagine they could have a class of
programmers that was 100% midgets if they wanted; that does not mean other
universities can do the same.

